# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Catapult, small unit worn under an athlete’s uniform, Catapult Sports, Victoria, Australia

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Catapult Sports

----------


## Airicist

Why Catapult? 

 Published on Oct 23, 2013




> Why use Catapult to monitor your elite athletes? Find out how the Catapult system is engineered and why it is the most validated in wearable athlete tracking.

----------


## Airicist

Why Athlete Analytics? 

 Published on Oct 9, 2013




> Why use athlete analytics in your performance program? Find out why measuring performance is the most important step to managing your athletes.

----------


## Airicist

Why IMA? 

 Published on Nov 14, 2013




> What is Inertial Movement Analysis? Find out why GPS and cameras can't capture the important micro-movements that are the difference in elite sport.

----------


## Airicist

Team USA's secret weapon at the Sochi Olympics 

 Published on Mar 5, 2014




> NBC News: In the race to be faster, jump higher and be stronger at the Sochi Olympic Games, Team USA is relying on Catapult to help achieve its golden goals.

----------


## Airicist

OptimEye G5 

 Published on Jun 2, 2014




> Introducing the world's first goalkeeper monitor. Accurately quantify the micro-movements goalkeepers make the cannot be captured using traditional velocity measures.

----------

